# who wrote the theme for The Omen(classical horror movie)



## deprofundis

Love this movie and the theme quite spooky hey?
did this composer wrote more works


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

deprofundis said:


> Love this movie and the theme quite spooky hey?
> did this composer wrote more works


Looked it up and found that Jerry Goldsmith wrote it and it was his only Oscar win. He also wrote music for the star trek movies as well.


----------



## Weston

[Edit: see above]

Many people try to tell me The Omen uses Carl Orff's "O Fortuna" from _Carmina Burana_ - but it most certainly does not! That rumor drives me crazy and I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## Gordontrek

Congratulations- you just discovered the best in the history of the film score business! Jerry Goldsmith was extremely prolific, and I see it as quite an injustice that The Omen was his only Oscar win. It is truly a great score, but IMO it is not even his best work. I recommend checking out Patton, The Blue Max and Star Trek: The Motion Picture.


----------

